# 2006 26 Rks



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

I haven't had my new RKS out for her maiden voyage yet. Are there any plumbing problems I should watch for?


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

montanabound said:


> I haven't had my new RKS out for her maiden voyage yet. Are there any plumbing problems I should watch for?
> [snapback]74259[/snapback]​


I have the same TT and have had no problems so far with any plumbing problems, other than the tank label issue. If you haven't already, you need to check and make sure the labels are correct, ie, black to black tank, grey to grey tank.







Seems as thought most were labled wrong on lots of differnet models.







Also, need to get that "maiden voyage" in as soon as possible. You are gonna enjoy it.







Good Luck.


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

ee4308 said:


> montanabound said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't had my new RKS out for her maiden voyage yet. Are there any plumbing problems I should watch for?
> ...


Thanks EE, I plan on doing just that as soon as the weather warms up a little. Probably a couple more months yet.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

montanabound said:


> I haven't had my new RKS out for her maiden voyage yet. Are there any plumbing problems I should watch for?
> [snapback]74259[/snapback]​


Only thing I can think of is to make sure the kids know you get the bathroom first when you get back from a hike and stuff.







Oh yeah, and to keep their hands off my crossword puzzle.









But seriously, the seal for the closing valve in my toilet is deformed. The valve gets stuck on it and it won't hold water in the bowl. I have to get that fixed this spring - under warranty. Other than that, the only complaint I have is the size of the waste tanks - both 28 gallons. The new models list 40 gallon waste tanks.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

> But seriously, the seal for the closing valve in my toilet is deformed. The valve gets stuck on it and it won't hold water in the bowl. I have to get that fixed this spring - under warranty. Other than that, the only complaint I have is the size of the waste tanks - both 28 gallons. The new models list 40 gallon waste tanks


That's all I need more of that stuff









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, moosegut is the guy who likes to carry 5 gallon buckets of the "stuff" around for fun.....I guess a 40 gallon tank would just lengthen his playtime....

Seriously, just make sure all the compression fittings are tight, periodically, as these can loosen from road vibrations. I check mine a couple of times a year.

Tim


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Well, moosegut is the guy who likes to carry 5 gallon buckets of the "stuff" around for fun.....I guess a 40 gallon tank would just lengthen his playtime....
> [snapback]77727[/snapback]​


Hey, I'm never mentioning that again - I don't care what fear and trepidation the newbies face when they ask questions about it. They're on their own.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Jocularity, jocularity


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

montanabound,

Major plumbing advice:

You may already know this, in which case disregard, but there are certain... um...things that should never go down the toilet of an RV. Mention it to your DW, she will figure it out! shy

Always use RV tissue as well.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## rabbit25 (Nov 26, 2005)

montanabound said:


> I haven't had my new RKS out for her maiden voyage yet. Are there any plumbing problems I should watch for?
> [snapback]74259[/snapback]​


montanabound, 
I think I mentioned this when you inquired about the slide manually. I am on the maiden voyage of my 2006 RKS, and had a leak under the television cainet. The fittings that go to the outside sink are there and if you travel with anything that can bump around and hit these fittings, the will loosen up and may leak, like mine did. fortunately I caught it before I had a major problem. Also putting in a winterizing kit, to the pump is a real pain. very tight space in that little compartment.
good luck
rabbit action


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Jocularity, jocularity
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay Father Mulcahy.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Not really a plumbing issue, but one you should be aware of nonetheless:

My shower leaks. Not the enclosure, mind you, but the way the water sluices off the sides of the enclosure pours it right in the floor. So nose up your trailer a bit and keep that water where it is supposed to be.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

shake1969 said:


> Not really a plumbing issue, but one you should be aware of nonetheless:
> 
> My shower leaks. Not the enclosure, mind you, but the way the water sluices off the sides of the enclosure pours it right in the floor. So nose up your trailer a bit and keep that water where it is supposed to be.
> [snapback]78367[/snapback]​


Or put in a shower screen









No water outside the shower anymore...

Steve


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I vote for the shower screen as that is a plumbing issue on all the trailers. The shower curtain does a very poor job.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

A good idea would be to check all connections to make sure they are tight. I do this every spring getting the TT ready for camping. It only takes a few minutes.

I check

Under the the kitchen sink
Under the bathroom sink
Hot water tank
Water pump
Outdoor shower

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

This is the main reason I recommend everyone's maiden voyage be in their backyard. Give you time to look things over and you have all the tools and stores handy IF something should go wrong.


----------

